# UFC Game



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 22, 2002)

Does anyone have this game for Playstation 2? What is your opinon of it, is it good or bad. Would you recommend it?
Bob


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *Does anyone have this game for Playstation 2? What is your opinon of it, is it good or bad. Would you recommend it?
> Bob  *



I have the game for Xbox. It is ok but the realism is limited(no side mount,no half guard,strikers have as many moves on the ground as grapplers). If you have a PS2 you should wait for the Pride FC game to come out this fall. It is made by the company that produced the first UFC game for Dreamcast(a much better game IMHO) and is supposed to address  the flaws I mentioned above. Plus you get The current lineup of fighters from Pride instead of the old lineup that hasn't been updated in a couple years from the UFC game.

:asian:


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

I am stuck on the UFC Games
They are awsome
to my knowledge their ar 2

They both rock 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2002)

There are games for all the fourth generation systems (gamecube,playstation2,X-box) as well as dreamcast and playstation 1


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Jdenz kicks my but in this game all the time.
:redeme: 
Primo


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 14, 2002)

Which game is newer Takedown, or Tapout?
Bob :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2002)

Throwdown is the new one,  If you are going to buy wait till January and try the Pride game first


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2002)

Primo did good last time


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats what I thought, but was confused, tapout said it had real fighters and takedown didn't say anything about real fighters. So I thought tapout was the newer verison.
Bob:asian:


----------

